# Where can I have honey sticks made?



## BrooklynBee (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

I've been searching the internet with no success trying to find a place that will put some of my honey into those sealed straws. I found a link to a thread on this site that promised suggestions, but the link came up dead. Sorry if this is a repeat question.

I'm in NY, so something either within driving distance or close enough to defray shipping costs, if possible. I want to give out some honey at an event, but don't have enough to fill 300 1.25 oz jars. While not a huge fan of the sticks myself, I'm thinking it will be a nice way to share the bounty with a large group, just so everyone gets a taste. Lots of kids will be there as well, so they should be a big hit.

Thanks in advance for suggestions!

DS


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

This has got to be one of the weirdest things related to beekeeping. It looks so simple, just fill a plastic tube with honey, heat seal the ends. I've looked and looked myself, even perusing the chinese sites looking. I'm not sure what the deal is, or why it's so difficult to find.

Rob


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I think Glory Bee will do it with you're honey. 5 gallon buckets


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

There is Nature's Kicks Honeystix in Salem, OR. Custom production is available.

http://www.originalhoneystix.com/custom-production-c-10.html


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I do my own, buy 500-1000 straws off Ebay, use a picnic mustard bottle for the honey, squeeze it in, impact seal it and I wrap them 10 at a time. I sell mine at the market for 1.50 for 10. Once you get the hang of it you can fill a lot in a short time.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Rtoney_, would you care to share the model name/number of the impact sealer that you are using?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

rtoney said:


> I do my own, buy 500-1000 straws off Ebay, use a picnic mustard bottle for the honey, squeeze it in, impact seal it and I wrap them 10 at a time. I sell mine at the market for 1.50 for 10. Once you get the hang of it you can fill a lot in a short time.


Regular drinking straws? Or specifically for honey! And what brand of impact sealer do you use? Thanks!


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

I was watching some YouTube videos on this. They use the 10 inch regular straws and heat seal them. 

I also seen a tool used to fill like 8 at a time. Appears all it was, consisted of fish aquarium parts. Hand pump and stainless steel air manifold to disburse the honey into the straws.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

It is regular clear drinking straws and I have an Impulse Sealer from American International Electric Type AIE-200, you can find them on Ebay for not much money.


----------

